# Pictures of my Doberman



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

Im new to the site, so i thought i would share some photos of Chase, my red European Doberman. I have had him for 8 months now, started a little rocky, but once he was neutered and given good exercise and guidance, he became this wonderful companion. So, here he is (Sorry, limited pics of him outside, we go biking so its a little hard to bike and take pics at the same time lol):


































































More to come...


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

If anyone can tell me how to make the pictures original size, all i can do is thumbnail


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Ooh, he's gorgeous!! I love dobies. We had one when I was a kid, named Isis. But she was a farm dog, and one of the neighbors poisoned her. =(


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

Allyfally said:


> Ooh, he's gorgeous!! I love dobies. We had one when I was a kid, named Isis. But she was a farm dog, and one of the neighbors poisoned her. =(


Oh no  Why do people do that? Its so sad. In Toronto, we have to be careful in dog parks as people lay down posion  I only go to the one by the beach, there is always a law enforcement officer around the area.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

RedChase said:


> Oh no  Why do people do that? Its so sad. In Toronto, we have to be careful in dog parks as people lay down posion  I only go to the one by the beach, there is always a law enforcement officer around the area.


Because people suck. Thats the only reason I can think of. This was like way out in the country, and my great grandparents had always lived there. My Mammaw used to tell me about one of the neighbors that would always kill dogs and eat them, so we always assumed it was them. Its sickening.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh I love a good NOSE picture! A very handsome guy and nice coat too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! LOVE your boy.  Next to Rotties, Dobes are next favorite breed. Love his little coat too, though hard to act like a tough watch dog in that. ha ha I am hopeful I will be able to get another Dobe some day. For now, I just love on my Rotties and hold their ears up when I need a Dobe fix. lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love Dobes! They are just such beautiful, regal dogs and yours is no exception!


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for the compliments  His coat is slowly getting better, i posted in the health section about his skin condition. That little coat he was wearing throughout winter caused all this (at least im 99% sure), and he was at the vets many times, getting tests done and process of elimination. So i got him a custom made coat, lined with cotton and his condition has cleared up


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Beautiful

I love the nose pic too

Dobes are one of those breeds (for me) where I prefer the cropped ears, they look so elegant.


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone, love the nose pic!!! He is a majestic looking boy, it really shows in the first photo the way he is sitting. Gorgeous!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Very cute, I love dobes

Is he a European import? Or just European 'style'? If he's an import I would like to know where in Europe they still crop ears.


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Very cute, I love dobes
> 
> Is he a European import? Or just European 'style'? If he's an import I would like to know where in Europe they still crop ears.


I dont know his background. The guy who had him didnt have a clue about the breed, he just went around from breeder to breeder finding a Erupoean or King style Doberman, and paid $2,500 for him as a 6month old. He has papers, and when he finds them, he said he will send them to me (highly doubt that.)


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hah, right.

I'd say he prolly isn't an import then, as I think most if not all European countries banned ear cropping years ago. Also, the crop looks American style, they used to crop them slightly differently in Europe.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

King style? lmao - that guy didn't really take time to educate himself. 

Anywho...you have a beautiful dobe. I love the tongue pic!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful Doberman-I had one years ago. He was such a happy friendly boy. They are nice dogs.


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys  I took some more pics of him today, it was warm out and the sun was shining...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha, yeah, when you said "European style" I expected to see an uncut Dobe. . .so I guess that and "King style" are just silly things BYBs made up to sell more puppies, like "German style" vs "English style" Rottweilers. Crazy. 

He is a fine looking boy, that's for sure. I like Dobes.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Haha, yeah, when you said "European style" I expected to see an uncut Dobe. . .*so I guess that and "King style" are just silly things BYBs made up to sell more puppies, *like "German style" vs "English style" Rottweilers. Crazy.
> 
> He is a fine looking boy, that's for sure. I like Dobes.


Bold mine...

Yep, "the king doberman" is something that byb's and greeders use when breeding over sized dobermans - it's a total gimmick.


----------

